# Farmina Puppy food?



## JoanieGSD (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
we are getting ready to bring in a new puppy the first weekend in April. Although this will be my 3rd GSD puppy it has been 8 years since my last pup so I'm sure to have lots of questions 

The breeder has her on 4 Health from Tractor Supply.
I have my 2 older girls on a rotation of Farmina, Dr. Tim's and Taste of the Wild with a heavy emphasis on Farmina b/c I think it's a great food.

Has anyone tried Farmina Puppy food? I'm thinking of easing the puppy off of 4 Health onto that? 

Thoughts and opinions?
Thanks! Joanie


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't, but I checked dogfoodadvisor and got this:

Farmina N&D Grain Free Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls

Farmina N&D Ancestral Grain Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls

... and that's good news.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't think I read thoroughly. You already know it's great. I don't see a review for puppy food.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

I've never tried Farmina or 4 health. Have used Taste of the Wild and Blue Buffalo puppy on my previous GSD, mostly Blue, she did great on it. Tried this with my current GSD pup and she had diarhia. 

Now using Fromms and Merrick back country puppy, she seems to be doing well on these.

Exciting times, hope all goes well and you're posting photos of your happy pup real soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I did use Farmina for nearly a year and really loved it but then I had some issues with rancid smelling bags and loose stools and the company really did not seem interested in my concerns. You may want to search the forum; I am not the only one who had problems.


----------



## JoanieGSD (Sep 27, 2014)

jocoyn said:


> I did use Farmina for nearly a year and really loved it but then I had some issues with rancid smelling bags and loose stools and the company really did not seem interested in my concerns. You may want to search the forum; I am not the only one who had problems.


Thank you! This is exactly why I asked. I have not had any problems with Farmina going rancid but I have been keeping it outside in a sealed trashcan in winter weather so perhaps that has something to do with it. I am still going to keep it in the rotation for my other dogs but since it is relatively new on the market I think I am going to pick something else for the Pup. Looks like lots of people lean towards Fromm's and Merrick. Thanks again!


----------



## JoanieGSD (Sep 27, 2014)

bbourdon said:


> I've never tried Farmina or 4 health. Have used Taste of the Wild and Blue Buffalo puppy on my previous GSD, mostly Blue, she did great on it. Tried this with my current GSD pup and she had diarhia.
> 
> Now using Fromms and Merrick back country puppy, she seems to be doing well on these.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think I might try Fromms and Merrick. Yes we are very much looking forward to our new family member!


----------

